
Wayfair layoffs: The retailer is cutting 550 jobs, 3% of its workforce - myth_drannon
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2020/02/13/wayfair-layoffs-retailer-cutting-550-jobs-3-its-workforce/4749435002/
======
rmason
Up here in East Lansing Wayfair is adding 500 jobs this fall. I have to wonder
if they're moving jobs away from high cost East coast cities to the Midwest.

[https://www.lansingstatejournal.com/story/news/2019/11/26/wa...](https://www.lansingstatejournal.com/story/news/2019/11/26/wayfair-
open-500-job-customer-service-center-meridian-township/4302711002/)

But with a starting wage 50-70% over Michigan's minimum wage for a GED is
pretty good.

